# Problems with update phpmyadmin 4.4.0



## Magi (Apr 7, 2015)

```
Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/apc.so in /usr/ports/w
ww/pecl-APC  
===>  pecl-APC-3.1.14_1 cannot be installed: doesn't work with lang/php56 port (
doesn't support PHP 5.5 5.6).  
*** Error code 1  
  
Stop.  
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/pecl-APC  
*** Error code 1  
  
Stop.  
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin  
*** Error code 1  
  
Stop.  
make: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin  
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20150407-17
525-qwurvu env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=phpMyAdmin-4.3.12 UPGRADE_P
ORT_VER=4.3.12 make
```
Help please.


----------



## getopt (Apr 7, 2015)

Magi said:


> Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/apc.so in /usr/ports/w
> ww/pecl-APC
> ===>  *pecl-APC-3.1.14_1 cannot be installed: doesn't work with lang/php56 port (
> doesn't support PHP 5.5 5.6). *



It cannot be written more clearly. 

www/xcache is the only remaining php-accelerator (PHP Cache) suitable for lang/php56. You need to use this or go back to a lower PHP version.


----------

